# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Προπολεμικά Πλοια Σαρωνικού [Pre-war Saronicos ships]

## Nicholas Peppas

Pre-World War II passenger ships running the Argosaronikos routes included the following:

_- Aulis_
_- Chrysso_
_- Goissa_
_- Helidon_
_- Hydra_
_- Ioanna_
_- Keraunos_
_- Mana_
_- Moschanthi_
_- Pteroti_
_- Triglia_

We will report on most of them in this thread

Some of these ships are presented with very little information in http://www.koutouzis.gr/ploia.htm There are also a few photos often poorly labeled... For example, _Philippos_ of Kavounides is labeled as the _Kyknos_!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Traveling to Aegina, Poros, Hydra, Spetses was not as common 100 years ago as it is now. Such travel would take several hours and passengers would have to stay in an island overnight!

An add of _Goudes Line_ from 126 years ago (November 1, 1883) makes it clear that what we call now _Argosaronikos_ (called _Argolikos_ well into the 1920s) was another long trip... Notice the extension of the routes to Porto Heli and Nauplio as well as one route that was starting from Hydra and Spetses but was going all around Peloponissos. I am sure the shorter route was done by _Spetsai_, the 110-ton ship bought by _Goudes_ in 1879 from England. Known affectionately as _Goudes' duck_ or "_i papia tou Goudi_" this one carried our great-grandfathers and grandfathers back to Piraeus...

18831101 Goudes Argos.jpg

In 1897, we had a leisurely visit of Methana, Poros and Hydra with _Thera_, a former yacht of the 1860s. This _Thera_ does not appear in Miramar or other sources, so we will not known what type of yacht she was...  The short article is from June 19, 1897.

18970619a Thera.jpg

The _Portolos Line_ is not out of this competition. Indeed in 1897 _Aghios Ioannis-Elpis_ was doing the same route, traveling all the way south to Astros and Leonidion.

18970919a Portolos Argos.jpg

_Aghios Ioannis-Elpis_ was a very small vessel that ran so many short routes in pre-World War I Greece. By 1920 she was truly dilapidated and Tzamtzis (in his 1997 _Efoplistis_ insert) includes horror stories about her inspections and almost sinkings!

This ship had only 303 tons with a length under 50 m and a speed of 9 knots! Here she is. They called her a "yacht" in Greece but to me she doe snot like one. In addition, the Marquis of Conyngham did not seem to like her much as in his memoirs he talks always of _Una_ (his important yacht) but not _Helen_!

Ag.jpg

Also here is the Miramar entry




> IDNo:     1067573     Year:     1872
> Name:     HELEN     Launch Date:     
> Type:     Yacht     Date of completion:     7.72
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     303     Link:     2381
> DWT:         Yard No:     134
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     49.4     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     7.2     Builder:     Seath
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The _Goudes Line_ continue serving the islands proximate to Piraeus well in the 1900s and 1900s. Here is a July 14, 1908 ad with the usual route.

19080714 Goudes Argos.jpg

By 1914 (July 18 ) we see the introduction of _Hydra_ on the schedule along with _Amfitriti_. 

19140718e.jpg

Here this get confusing. It is not clear which _Hydra_ is mentioned here. There is of course the _Hydra_ of _I. Leousis_ which is mentioned as having 114 tons (ref 1) and then the _Hydra_ of _E. Leousis & Co_ with 231 tons (ref 2) but also belonging to the _Peiraiki Atmoploia of G._ _Domestinis_ (ref 3)! Finally there is information of a _Hydra_ of _P. A. Protopapas_ (ref 4) that was sunk on April 23, 1941. Don't you "love" poorly documented books?...
______________
References:

(1). A. I. Tzamtzis, Aktoploia: Ta prota 110 Xronia: 1830-1940, page 50, Insert to _Efoplistis_, Athens, February 1997.
(2). A. I. Tzamtzis, I Elliniki Epivatigos Nautilia, page 26, Miletos, Athens, undated.
(3). A. I. Tzamtzis, I Elliniki Epivatigos Nautilia, page 27, Miletos, Athens, undated.
(4). A. I. Tzamtzis, I Elliniki Epivatigos Nautilia, page 80, Miletos, Athens, undated.
_______________

I hope _Ellinis_ or someone else will help solve this mystery and that all four ships are the same. Here is a photo of the "Leousis _Hydra_".

Hydra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In the 1920s, travel to the islands of the Saronic gulf and to Argolis became a pleasant excursion of many people from Athens and Piraeus.

_Aris_ of Papaleonardopoulos was one of the ships running the Argosaronic route in those days. Here is an ad from September 25, 1919.

19190925b Aris.jpg

Aris' history is rather well known. Built in 1904 at Lloyd Austriaco in Trieste, she had a length of 52.4 m and width of 7 m. Her tonnage was 336 tons and her service speed 13.1 knots. She was built for Papaleonardopoulos, something quite unusual in those days. 

In 1923, she was bought by Embiricos and named _Mikonos_. Further fate is presented by Miramar (below) and will be discussed in a separate thread. 




> IDNo:     5602173     Year:     1904
> Name:     ARIS     Launch Date:     17.7.04
> Type:     Passenger ship     Date of completion:     12.10.04
> Flag:     GRC     Keel:     20.4.04
> Tons:     336     Link:     2008
> DWT:         Yard No:     72
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     52.4     Country of build:     
> Beam:     7.1     Builder:     Lloyd Austriaco
> ...


Here is a photograph of _Aris_

Aris.jpg

_Ioanna_ of Velliotis, built in 1869 and sent for scrap in 1934,  was even smaller at 179 tons! Very active in Argosaronikos in the 1920s, she had considerable service in other parts of the country as well... Here is a schedule from December 2, 1919.

19191202 Ioanna.jpg

And then, just for a few months, we had _Heimarra_. Here is an ad for an "excursion" from July 25, 1922. _Heimarra_ was a _Chandris_ ship for just two years. 

19220725e.jpg




> IDNo:     5602302     Year:     1904
> Name:     PRINZ HEINRICH     Launch Date:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Date of completion:     6.04
> Flag:         DEU         Keel:     
> Tons:     358         Link:     
> DWT:     Yard No:     544
> Length overall:     LPP:     50.3    Beam:     7.7     
> Builder:     Stettiner Oderwerke
> Material of build:         Location of yard:     Stettin-Grabow
> ...


Prinz Heinrich.jpg

The only mention of _Heimarra_ or *Chimara* in Peter Plowman's _Chandris Liners_ book http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=54710&page=2 is on page 7




> In 1922 John Chandris expanded into the passenger trade when he purchased a small vessel, the 300 gross ton *Chimara*, which he placed on a ferry service between Piraeus and Corinth

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A familiar ship to the Greek seas, *Astrapi*, appeared in Argosaronikos in 1922... Here is an ad from July 25, 1922

19220725c.jpg

We have discussed _Astrapi_ (and her reincarnation as _Doris_) in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57124 She is listed by Tzamtzis at 464 tons, but before I wrote she was 319 tons. *Astrapi* was built by Cunliffe & Dunlop, a relatively small shipyard in Port Glasgow, as a small yacht in 1876. She was named _Dobhran_ and had a length of 58.8 m, width of 6.97m and a tonnage of 319 tons. She was sold to      Claude Crespel in 1898 and named *Cyrano* (source: Yacht Register 1901-02). She was reconfigured down to 180 tons and was registered in Boulogne, France. At the age of 26, she was bought by _Komenos and Portolos Lines_ and named _Astrapi_ in 1902. early enough, she was used on the North Korinthiakos run (Piraeus, Corinth, Itea, Galaxidi, Patras, Ithaca, Levkas, gulf of Arta). In the 1920s she is listed as part of the _Nisiotiki Aktoploia_that includes also _Delfin_. She is shown here in Scotland as Dobhan.

Astrapi as Dobhran.jpg

On August 2, 1924, _Ioanna_ is doing the Argosaronikos route. On June 15, 1928, here is _Hydra_. On September 22, 1928 here is _Ioanna_ again.

19240802 Argosaronikos.jpg19280615 Argos.jpg19280922 Argos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Some interesting observations in 1930...

On January 30, 1930, _Ioanna_ is still doing the regular Argosaronikos route. But something else is truly unexpected. _Chrysso_ is doing a route of Aegina, Aggistri, Palaia and Nea Epidauros... Now this is a "regular" passenger route that I have not seen before.  But then, who know how small _Chrysso_ was... Erietta size?

On April 1, K. Togias seems to be doing the route. In addition, we see for the first time _Triglia_, a small ship of _Philippos Kavounides_ with the name of his home town in Asia Minor.

On April 17, _Ioanna_ is back along with _Keraunos_ whose picture is shown in the _Koutouzis_ site, _Triglia_ and again _Chrysso_ doing the Aggistri, Epidauros route...

On July 17, again _Ioanna, K. Togias, Keraunos_ and _Chrysso_.

19300130.jpg19300401 Argos.jpg

19300417 Argosaron.jpg19300717 Argos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Aulis of Kavounides, a wekk known and much loved passenger ship in Aegina in the early 1920s.

Aegina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here this get confusing. It is not clear which _Hydra_ is mentioned here. There is of course the _Hydra_ of _I. Leousis_ which is mentioned as having 114 tons (ref 1) and then the _Hydra_ of _E. Leousis & Co_ with 231 tons (ref 2) but also belonging to the _Peiraiki Atmoploia of G._ _Domestinis_ (ref 3)! Finally there is information of a _Hydra_ of _P. A. Protopapas_ (ref 4) that was sunk on April 23, 1941. Don't you "love" poorly documented books?...
> ______________
> References:
> 
> (1). A. I. Tzamtzis, Aktoploia: Ta prota 110 Xronia: 1830-1940, page 50, Insert to _Efoplistis_, Athens, February 1997.
> (2). A. I. Tzamtzis, I Elliniki Epivatigos Nautilia, page 26, Miletos, Athens, undated.
> (3). A. I. Tzamtzis, I Elliniki Epivatigos Nautilia, page 27, Miletos, Athens, undated.
> (4). A. I. Tzamtzis, I Elliniki Epivatigos Nautilia, page 80, Miletos, Athens, undated.


The ship Hydra of Leoussis in one of her schedules on August 12, 1907
19070812 Hydra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ. 1. (1880−1940)*

Μια περιληψη των επιβατηγων που εξυπηρετουσαν τον Αργοσαρωνικο απο το 1880 μεχρι το 1940.

Απο αυτα ωροσμενα ηταν δρομολογημενα κυριως στην περιοχη αυτη και αφησαν εποχη...

*1880−1910*
*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ−ΕΛΠΙΣ
ΑΙΓΙΝΑ
ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ
ΕΛΕΝΗ
ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ*

*1910−1940*
*ΑΡΗΣ
ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ
ΑΥΛΙΣ
ΙΩΑΝΝΑ
ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ
ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ
ΜΑΝΑ
ΠΟΡΟΣ
ΠΤΕΡΩΤΗ
ΥΔΡΑ
ΧΡΨΣΩ

_________________________________________
*
*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ−ΕΛΠΙΣ*  (1872−1934)
(257  (η 303) τοννοι, μηκος 49.4 μετρων, 9 κομβοι)
Μικρο πλοιο 303 τοννων, ναυπηγημενο με το ονομα *HELEN* στην Σκωτια το 1872. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1894 αγορασμενο απο τον Πορτολο και τον Μανιανή. Εκανε ωρισμενα δρομολογια στον Σαρωνικο το 1897, πχ, στις 10/8, 19/8 και 21/8/1897.  Για την πληρη ιστορια του κοιταξτε εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69399

Agios Ioannis.jpg

*ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* του Γκικα, πρωην *ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ* αργοτερα *ΒΑΝΝΑ*  (1890;− ; ) 
(144 η 98 τοννοι, μηκος 44.1 μετρων)
Μικρο πλοιο, αρχικα η θαλαμηγος *AMY* του 1874.  Το 1905 ηλθε το *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* στην Ελλαδα ως το *ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ* που ανηκε στον Κατραμαδη. Αγορασθηκε απο τον Γκικα γυρω στο 1911. Εγινε το *ΒΑΝΝΑ* των Σταθακη και Διακακη το 1925. Με μεγαλη ιστορια στον Αργοσαρωνικο οπου περασε το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ζωης του. Το βρισκουμε εκει απο τις 14/9/1898 μεχρι τις 26/6/1916
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74573
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82780

Aegina.jpg

*ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ*  της Ατμοπλοιας Μεσογειου−Ευξεινου
(326 τοννοι)
Μικρο πλοιο της Ατμοπλοιας Μεσογειου−Ευξεινου, το *ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ*   ηταν στον Αργοσαρωνικο το 1919, πχ, 26/6/1919.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...lis#post250163

*ΑΚΤΙΟΝ* (1915− 1945)
(450 τοννοι, μηκος 56.4 μετρων, 16 κομβοι)
Το *ΑΚΤΙΟΝ* ηταν ενα Γερμανικο ναρκαλιευτικο που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1915 με το ονομα *Μ10.*   Το 1920 αγορασθηκε απο την Ανωνυμο Ελληνικη Εταιρεια Θαλασσιων Επιχειρησεων (Παληος). Εμφανιζεται στον Αργοσαρωνικο τον Ιουνιο 1924. Αργοτερα πουληθηκε στον Καναδα και ονομασθηκε *PRINCE WILLIAM*.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74735

*ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ* του Παπαλεοναρδου (1886− 1932)
(246 τοννοι, μηκος 56 μετρων, 15 κομβοι)
Παλιο πλοιο του Παπαλεοναρδου, αρχικα θαλαμηγος με το ονομα *FIRE FAY*. Εκανε συνηθως ταξιδια στις Κυκλαδες, παρ οτι τον Ιουλιο 1914 το βρισκουμε το πλοιο να πηγαινει στον Αργοσαρωνικο (π.χ., 14 και 18/7/1914). Μετα το 1918 ανηκε στον Παληο.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=98800

Amfitriti.jpg

*ΑΡΗΣ* αργοτερα *ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ* και *ΛΕΥΚΑΣ* (1904−1941)
(336 τοννοι, μηκος 52,4 μετρων, 13,1 κομβοι)
Ιστορικο επιβατηγο πλοιο που με το ονομα *ΑΡΗΣ* αφησε εποχη στον Ελληνικο χωρο. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Ιταλια το 1904 για την Ακτοπλοια Παπαλεοναρδου με το ονομα *ΑΡΗΣ* και χρησιμοποιηθηκε στον Αργοσαρωνικο (απο το 1916 μεχρι το 1920), στον Ευβοικο/Παγασητικο και στον Κορινθιακο/Ιονιο/Αμβρακικο. Κατα την διαρκεια του πρωτου παγκοσμιου πολεμου εγινε ναρκαλιευτικο. Μετα τον πολεμο αγοραστηκε απο την Εθνικη του Εμπιρικου και ονομαστηκε *ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ*. Το 1923 πηρε το παλιο του ονομα *ΑΡΗΣ* και μπηκε στην γραμμη Πειραιως, Κεας, Καρυστου, Ανδρου. Τελικα πηρε το ονομα *ΛΕΥΚΑΣ* το 1933. Σαν πλοιο της Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος εκανε το κλασσικο του δρομολογιο στον Κορινθιακο/Ιονιο/Αμβρακικο. Βομβαρδιστηκε και βυθιστηκε στον Ψαθοπυργο στις 24 Απριλιου 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64925

Aris.jpg

*ΑΣΤΗΡ  Παπαλεοναρδου

*19041221 Aris Aster.jpg
*
ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ* αργοτερα *ΔΩΡΙΣ* (1876−1934)
(319 τοννοι, μηκος 58,8 μετρων)
Το *ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ* ηταν ενα πολυαγαπημενο μικρο πλοιο που γυριζε στις Ελληνικες θαλασσες απο το 1902 μεχρι το 1934!  Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια το 1876 σαν γιωτ με το ονομα *DOBHRAN* που στα Ουαλλικα σημαινει υδροσκυλος! Μετα απο 26 χρονια σαν ιδιωτικο γιωτ στην Αγγλια και Γαλλια, ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1902 και ονομαστηκε *ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ* . Ανηκε στην εταιρεια Κομηνου και Πορτολου και μπηκε αμεσως στο δρομολογιο Πειραιως, Κορινθου, Ιτεας, Γαλαξειδιου, Πατρων, Ιθακης, Λευκαδος, Πρεβεζας, Σαλαωρας, Κοπραινων (Αρτας), Αμφιλοχιας και Βονιτσας. Σ'  αυτο το δρομολογιο εγινε αυτο το πλοιο πασιγνωστο και πολυαγαπημενο. Ανταγωνιζοταν το *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ−ΕΛΠΙΣ* του Μαρκετου. Στον Αργοσαρωνικο δρομολογηθηκε στις 13 Δεκεμβριου 1902 και παρεμεινε εκει μεχρι το 1922. Το 1909 αγορασκε απο την εταιρεια Λεουση (που ειχε το προπολεμικο *ΥΔΡΑ*) και εχρησιμοποιηθηκε επισης στον Ευβοικο. Το 1914 το βρισκουμε και στην ανατολικη Λακωνια. Μετα το 1922 αγορασθηκε επισης απο την Νησιωτικη Ακτοπλοια και μπηκε σε δρομολογια Παροναξιας και Κυκλαδων γενικα...  Μετα απο 26 χρονια, αγορασθηκε απο την Ατμοπλοια Αμφισσης και ονομασθηκε *ΔΩΡΙΣ*. Εμεινε σ  αυτη την γραμμη μεχρι το 1934, οποτε και απεσυρθη της γραμμης σε ηλικια 60 ετων. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57124

Astrapi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ. 2. (1880−1940)*

*ΑΥΛΙΣ* (1888−1941)
(141 τοννοι, μηκος 41 μετρων)
Μικρο προπολεμικο πλοιο του Φιλιππου Καβουνιδη. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια το 1888 σαν η μικρη θαλαμηγος *TIGHNAMARA* και ειχε μονο 141 τοννους...  Ηταν δηλαδη ιδανικο για τον Αργοσαρωνικο οπου δρομολογηθηκε απο το 1920 μεχρι το 1928! Φαινεται οτι ηλθε στην Ελλαδα προ του 1920 ακριβως για το παρα πανω δρομολογιο. Αργοτερα, το 1936, αγορασθηκε απο τον Καβουνιδη και μπηκε στα δρομολογια του Ευβοικου.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64571

Aulis.jpg

*ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΑΤΟΣ * 
Αγνωστο πλοιο του Γιαννουλατου φαινεται οτι εκανε ταξιδια στον Αργοσαρωνικο τον Ιουλιο 1915, πχ, 2/7/1915

*ΔΑΜΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ* 
Αγνωστο πλοιο του Δαμουλακη φαινεται οτι εκανε ταξιδια στον Αργοσαρωνικο τον Αυγουστου 1916, πχ, 11/8/1916

*ΕΛΕΝΗ* του Γκικα  
(450 τοννοι)
Τα πλοια του Αιγινιτη Μιχ. Γκικα ηταν παντα στον Αργοσαρωνικο. Εχουμε δρομολογια απο τις 11/7/1908 μεχρι το 1918.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77153

*ΕΛΛΗ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΑΚΗ*   (1899−1937)
(697 τοννοι, μηκος 62.6 μετρων, 15.5 κομβοι)
Ωραιο Γερμανικο πλοιο που ναυπηγηθηκε στο Κιελο το 1899 με το ονομα *PRINZ SIGISMUND*, και ταξιδευε απο την Γερμανια στην Δανια. Το 1925 πουληθηκε στην Ατμολποια Δασκαλακη και δρομολογηθηκε σε παρακτιες διαδρομες. Εκανε και ιδιωτικες κρουαζιερες. Το βρισκουμε στον Αργοσαρωνικο στις 12/6/1926 και  25/6/1928
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82009

Elli.jpg

*ΘΗΡΑ* (1865−?) 
Το πλοιο αυτο αναφερεται να κανει δρομολογια στον Αργοσαρωνικο στις 19/4/1897
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...04&postcount=2

*
ΙΩΑΝΝΑ* (1869− 1934)
(179 τοννοι)
Το *ΙΩΑΝΝΑ* ηταν ενα απο τα κατ εξοχην πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου για τρεις δεκαετιες. Ειχε ναυπηγηθει το 1869 σαν γιωτ με το ονομα *KATHLEEN* και ειχε μονο 179 τοννους. Αγορασθηκε απο τον Ελευθεριο Βελιωτη το 1916 και εμεινε στην γραμμη Αιγινης, Πορου, Υδρας, Ερμιονης, Σπετσων, Λεωνιδιου, Αστρους και Ναυπλιου μεχρι το 1934 που απεσυρθη.  Ιδου μερικα απο τα δρομολογια Αργοσαρωνικου που εχουμε στα αρχεια μας  2/12/1919,  20/12/1919,  23/7/1920,   8/4/1921,  22/4/1921,  29/5/1921,  24/6/1921,   15/10/1921,  19/5/1922,  27/7/1922,  19/1/1923,  16/2/1924,  2/8/1924, 14/8/1924,  18/9/1926,  13/12/1926, 15/9/1928,  25/10/1928, 17/11/1928,  13/12/1928, 20/7/1929, 29/8/1929,  14/9/1929,  21/11/1929,  27/3/1930, 17/4/1930,  5/5/1930, 13/7/1920,  17/7/1930,  14/8/1930,  23/8/1930,  30/10/1930 και  16/12/1930.  Επισης απο καιρου εις καιρον εκανε δρομολογια και προς το Ιονιο!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64988

*ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ*  (1867−1942)
(204 τοννοι, μηκος 44 μετρων, 11 κομβοι)
Το ιστορικο και τραγικα χαμενο πλοιο *ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ* εχει παρουσιασθει στις ιστοσελιδες μας εδω και ενα χρονο. Με 93 μηνυματα/αρθρα/σχολια ειναι το πιο πολυπαρουσιασμενο προπολεμικο πλοιο. Στον Σαρωνικο φαινεταο οτι εκανε μερικα ταξιδια πιθανως σαν τουριστικο πλοιο μολις ειχε ερθει απο την Αγγλια και πριν δρομολογηθει ατον Ευβοικο και το Ιονιο
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56419

Kafireus.jpg

*ΚΑΛΛΙΟΠΗ*  (1875−1930)
(243 τοννοι, αργοτερα 453, μηκος 54.7 μετρων, 12 κομβοι)
Παλιο Σκωτικο πλοιο που ναυπηγηθηκε με το ονομα *SCOTIA* και ανηκε στην Dundee, Perth & London Shipping Co. Μετα ηταν δρομολογημενο στην Βορειο Αφρικη για την Societ&#233; de Navigation Coti&#232;re pour l' Afriqe du Nord. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1918. To *ΚΑΛΛΙΟΠΗ* ανηκε στην Ατμοπλοια Μεσογειου−Ευξεινου, οπως και το *ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ*. Χρησιμοποιηθηκε στον Αργοσαρωνικο εναλλακτικα με το  *ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ* το 1919.  
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=89431

*ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ*  (1884−1936?)
(435 τοννοι, μηκος 55.7 μετρων)
Αλλο κατ εξοχην πλοιο του Σαρωνικου στην δεκαετια του 1922−35. Ανηκε στην Ατμοπλοια Θεοδωρου Βουρικη.  Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1884 στην Γαλλια σαν το γιωτ *NOOR EL BAHR* για πλουσιο Αιγυπτιο. Το βρισκουμε στο Σαρωνικο απο το 1922 μεχρι το 1930. Μετα πουληθηκε στην Ατμοπλοια Παγασητικου του Πετσαλη. Ακομη και τον καιρο που ηταν με τον Βουρικη εκανε ταξιδια στο Ιονιο και στις Κυκλαδες.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84027

Keraunos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ. 3. (1880−1940)*
*
ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ* αργοτερα *ΣΙΦΝΟΣ* (1891−1941)
(316 τοννοι, μηκος 46,9 μετρων, 12 κομβοι)
Το γνωστο *ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ* που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1891 ως η θαλαμηγος *MIRA* στην Αγγλια. Πουληθηκε στην ακτοπλοια Κωνσταντινου Τογια το 1915. Το 1922 περιηλθε στην ακτοπλοια Ευαγγελου Τογια με το ονομα *ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ*. Το βρισκουμε στον Αργοσαρωνικο στις 18/1/1927,  29/11/1927,  21/2/1928  και 1/4/1930.  Περασε στην Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος το 1933 με το ονομα *ΣΙΦΝΟΣ*. Το πλοιο αυτο ηταν το κατ εξοχην πλοιο των Κυκλαδων. Βυθισθηκε στην Σουδα στις 26 Απριλιου 1941)
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71543

Sifnos.jpg

*ΜΑΝΑ* (1904−1941)
(202 τοννοι, μηκος 45 μετρων) 
Ναυπηγηθηκε απο τα ναυπηγεια Lobnitz στο Renfrew Γλασκωβης το 1904 με το ονομα *MORA.* Ηταν απο τα πρωτα Ελληνικα κρουαζιεροπλοια που από το 1921 πραγματοποιουσε κρουαζιερες.  Αγορασθηκε το 1928 απο την Ατμοπλοια Σαρωνικου και ονομασθηκε *ΜΑΝΑ*. Βασικο πλοιο του Σαρωνικου. Εχω αρχεια απο ταξιδια στις 15/6/1928,  15/9/1928,  22/9/1928,  25/10/1928, 17/11/1928,  13/12/1928, 1/3/1929, 20/7/1929,  29/8/1929, 14/10/1929,  29/2/1930 και  16/12/1930.  Βυθιστηκε το 1941.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68669

Mana.jpg

*ΜΑΡΙΟΣ * 
Αγνωστο κατα τα αλλα πλοιο που φαινεται οτι εκανε δρομολογια και στον Σαρωνικο οπως φαινεται απο δρομολογιο της 20/7/1916.

*ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ* αργοτερα *ΜΗΛΟΣ* (1895−1941)
(589 τοννοι, μηκος 61,9 μετρων, 14 κομβοι)    
Το πρωτο πλοιο που πηρε το ονομα *ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ* ναυπηγηθηε ως θαλαμηγος *CATANIA* στην Σκωτια το 1895. Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1922 ως *ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ*, ενα πλοιο της ατμοπλοιας Τογια. Το εβαλαν να κανει ταξιδια στις Κυκλαδες. Το 1926 αρχισε να δρομολογειται και στον Αργοσαρωνικο (π.χ., 23/3/, 17/8 και 4/9/1926). Το 1929 εγινε πλοιο της Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος και το 1933 ονομαστηκε *ΜΗΛΟΣ*. Με το ονομα αυτο εγινε ενα πλοιο για ολες τις δουλειες, απο Αργοσαρωνικο (1931−1934) και τις Κυκλαδες. Το πλοιο βομβαρδιστηκε στον Πειραια στις 6 Απριλιου 1941. Βυθιστηκε μετα την εκρηξη του *CLAN FRASER* μεσα στο λιμενα του Πειραιως.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65996

Mosch.jpg

*ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ* μετα *ΧΡΥΣΑΛΛΙΣ* (1882−1938)
(502 τοννοι, μηκος 56 μετρων, 13,5 κομβοι)
Το *ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ* ηταν ενα απο τα ιστορικα πλοια της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας! Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια το 1882 και ανηκε απο την αρχη στην εταιρεια Γουδη, μια απο τις τρεις σπουδαιες Ελληνικες ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες του τελευταιου τεταρτου του 19ου αιωνος. Η λατρεια του κοσμου για το *ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ* ηταν μεγαλη, τα ταξιδια του ... κλασσικα παρακτια...  Πηγαινε στον Βορειο Ευβοικο, στον "Αργολικο" (δηλαδη Σπετσες , Ναυπλιο, Λεωνιδιο και Αστρος, 1918−1922), και στην αγονη γραμμη Λακωνιας και Μεσσηνιας. Περασε στην ακτοπλοια Παληου το 1917. Το 1922 αγορασθηκε απο την ακτοπλοια Γιαννουλατου και ονομασθηκε *ΧΡΥΣΑΛΛΙΣ*! Συνεχισε να πηγαινει στην Λακωνια, αλλα προσθεσε καινουριες γραμμες οπως το βοειοανατολικο Αιγαιον και την Κρητη!   Μαλιστα! Σε ηλικια 50 ετων, το μικρο (500 τοννων) *ΧΡΥΣΑΛΛΙΣ* εκανε το δρομολογιο Πειραιως, Ηρακλειου, Ρεθυμνου και Χανιων! Απεφυγε την συνταξη το 1932 αλλα τελικα πηγε για διαλυση το 1938 σε ηλικια 56 ετων!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70045

*ΠΟΡΟΣ* του Παπαδοπουλου, αργοτερα *ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ* και *ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ* (1871−1932)
(193, αργοτερα 274 τοννοι, μηκος 46.1 μετρων)
Ενα απο τα πιο γνωστα Αγγλικα γιωτ της περιοδου 1870−1900, το *ΠΟΡΟΣ* ναυπηγηθηκε ως  *MONA* απο την Day Summers και ελαβε μερος σε πολλες ρεγκατες την εποχη εκεινη. Αγορασθηκε απο τον Γιαννη Παπαδοπουλο το 1903 η 1904, ονομασθηκε *ΠΟΡΟΣ* και μπηκε στην γραμμη Αργοσαρωνικου οπυ εμεινε πολλα χρονια, πχ, 28/7/1908,  10/6/1911, 15/7/1913,  15 και 17/7/1916. Μετα περασε στην Εθνικη Ατμοπλοια Αιγιαλιτιδος  του *Αποστολου και μετα το 1920 στον Χατζηκωνσταντη που το ονομασε ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ*. Αργοτερα *ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ*.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76437

Poros.jpg

*ΠΤΕΡΩΤΗ*  (1897−1941)
(146 τοννοι, μηκος 35.1 μετρων, 15 κομβοι)
Αλλο ενα κλασσικο πλοιο του Αργοσαρωνικου, το *ΠΤΕΡΩΤΗ* ναυπηγηθηκε το 1897 ατην Αυστρο−ουγγαρια (Δαλματια για την ακριβεια) με το ονομα *SAN MARCO*.   Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα κατα την διαρκεια του Πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου και ανηκε στην Ατμοπλοια Παγασητικου (Αντωνοπουλου) που το δρομολογησε στον Ευβοικο και τις Σποραδες. Το *ΠΤΕΡΩΤΗ* περασε στον Αργοσαρωνικο το 1927 και συνεχισε εκει μεχρι τουλαχιστον το 1934.  
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77763

*ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ* του Γουδη 
(165 η 110 τοννοι)
Φυσικα το *ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ*, η _παπια του Γουδη_, ηταν το κλασσικο πλοιο Αργοσαρωνικου απο το 1883 μεχρι τουλαχιστον το 1912.  Εχουμε αρχεια με στοιχεια για ταξιδια του πλοιου στις 1/11/1883,  5/3/1908,  23/6/1908,  14/7/1908, 24/7/1908,  17/8/1908,  23/9/1908,  2/10/1908,  14/5/1909, 5/9/1909 και  21/4/1910
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...04&postcount=2

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ. 7. (1880−1940)

ΤΡΙΓΛΙΑ* του Καβουνιδου (112−1941)

Αρχικα Οθωμανικο πλοιο το *ΤΡΙΓΛΙΑ* ηλθε στην Ελλαδα και χρησιμοποιηθηκε παντου, συμπεριλαμβανομενου του Αργοσαρωνικου (1928−1931)
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44161

Triglia.jpg

*ΤΖΩΝ*  

Οι MacDowall & Barbour ειχαν μερικα πλοια στον Αργοσαρωνικο αλλ δεν ξερω ποια. Εδω δρομολογια απο τις 28/1/1910, 23/7/1910,  19/10/1910,  19/1/1912 και  18/7/1914

Οπωσδηποτε το _Αθηνα_ (19/6/1914)

19140619 McDowall.jpg

_ΥΔΡΑ_ του Λεουση 
(114 τοννοι)

Αυτο ειναι το κατ εξοχην πλοιο του Αργοσαρωνικου, το ΥΔΡΑ του Λεουση. Εχω αρχεια με  διαφορα για το πλοιο απο τις 27/6/1900,  12/8/1900,   13/8/1900,  22/8/1900, 3/5/1904,  12/8/1907, 25/6/1911, 18/7/1914,  17/7/1920,  28/8/1920, 25/8/1921,  19/1/1922,  18/7/1924,  12/8/1925, 15/6/1928,  6/8/1926, 23/9/1927,  22/9/1928,  17/11/1928,  1/3/1929,  14/9/1929,  14/10/1929,  24/1/1930,  28/2/1930,  13/7/1930,  30/10/1930,  29/11/1930 και  16/12/1930
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...12&postcount=3

Hydra.jpg

_ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ_  (1904−1942)
(358 τοννοι, μηκος 50.3 μετρων, 10 κομβοι)

Αυτο το *ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ* ηταν το πρωτο πλοιο που αγορασε ο Χανδρης!  Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Γερμανια ως το *PRINZ HEINRICH* και αργοτερα εγινε το Ολλανδικο *KERKERAK*. Ο Χανδρης το πηρε το 1922 και εκτοτε το πλοιο τοποθετηθηκε στον Αργοσαρωνικο (πχ,  21/7/1922  25/7/1922  27/7/1923). Πουληθηκε σε Τουρκικη εταιρεια το 1924.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67998

Heimarra.jpg

*ΧΡΥΣΩ*  (1891− 1932)
(172 τοννοι, μηκος 33,8 μετρων, 11 κομβοι)

Μικρο πλοιο της γραμμης Αργοσαρωνικου κυριως στην περιοδο 1922−1933. Το *ΧΡΥΣΩ* ναυπηγηθηκε αρχικα σαν η θαλαμηγος *QUEEN MAB* και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1922. Ανηκε στην εταιρεια Μπιτουνη.  Παμπολλες ανακοινωσεις και διαφημισεις συνεχως απο τις  27/7/1922  μεχρι τις  15/12/1930 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=98912

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ*  (1884−1936?)
> (435 τοννοι, μηκος 55.7 μετρων)


Σύμφωνα με το Lloyd's Register of Ships (εδώ κι εδώ) κατασκευάστηκε το 1889 σαν Noor El Bahn στη Γαλλία, ονομάστηκε Κεραυνός το 1928 και το 1935  ονομάστηκε Αμφιτρίτη και πουλήθηκε στην Pagasitikos Steamship Co. Συνεχίζει να υπάρχει στο Lloyd's Register μέχρι το 1945 αλλά ενδεχομένως να καταστράφηκε στη γερμανική κατοχή (όπως σχεδόν το σύνολο του ελληνικόυ στόλου) και να μην ενημερώθηκε ο νηογνώμονας.

Είχε μήκος 56,45 m, πλάτος 7,10 m, βύθισμα 3,75 m (περίπου το μισό από το σημερινό ¶ρτεμις), 434 grt, 246 nrt, είχε ένα κατάστρωμα και το κινούσε μια παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης ονομαστικής ιπποδύναμης 78 NHP (~ 58 kW αν διαφέρει ο τρόπος μέτρησης) δηλαδή λιγότερη από ένα σημερινό οικογενειακό ΙΧ μια και σήμερα μετριέται η ιπποδύναμη και δεν υπολογίζεται όπως τότε οπότε τότε δεν υπολόγιζαν τις απώλειες.

Πολλά στοιχεία για το βαπόρι αυτό υπάρχουν στο βιβλίο "Σπέτσες Ιστορία Λαογραφία" (ISBN 9608800528 ). Σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο αγοράστηκε το 1927 (υπάρχει διαφορά με το 1928 του Lloyd's Register) από τον Θεόδωρο Βουρίκη και δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή με πλοίαρχο το σπετσιώτη Αντώνιο Λαπατά, το 1929 αγοράστηκε από την Ακτοπλοΐα Αργοσαρωνικού Κωνσταντίνος Πετσάλης και ταξίδευε με πλοίαρχο τον Νικόλαο Γαλέτα (πρόγονο εός αό τους συγγραφείς του βιβλίου). Επειδή στο πλήρωμα υπήρχαν πολλοί σπετσιώτες το αποκαλούσαν στις Σπέτσες "σπετσιώτικο καράβι" μια και όλο και κάποιο γνωστό θα είχαν στο πλήρωμα.

Αναφέρεται στο ίδιο βιβλίο και ότι στις εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις μετέφερε δωρεάν τους ετεροδημότες των Σπετσών ψηφοφόρους του υποψηφίου βουλευτή Κωνστατίνου Πετσάλη (δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο πλοιοκτήτης ή κάποιος συγγενής του) και μάλιστα είχαν δωρεάν κατά τη διάρκεια μια μακαρονάδα φτιαγμένη από το μάγειρα του βαποριού Ιωάννη Λαπατά και επιπλέον έπαιρναν και χίλιες δραχμές για τα έξοδά τους στο νησί. Επειδή όμως ταξίδευαν και ψηφοφόροι άλλων υποψηφίων (ή αναποφάσιστοι) οι κομματάρχες φώναζαν το σύνθημα "Το χιλιάρικο και μαύρο και βαπόρι δίχως ναύλο".. υπενθυμίζω ότι οι Σπέτσες εξέλεγαν ένα βουλευτή παλιότερα και ο προεκλογικός αγώνας ήταν έντονος, όπως αποτυπώνεται στη γυρισμένη στις Σπέτσες ταινία του 1965  Τζένη Τζένη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σύμφωνα με το Lloyd's Register of Ships (εδώ κι εδώ) κατασκευάστηκε το 1889 σαν Noor El Bahn στη Γαλλία, ονομάστηκε Κεραυνός το 1928 και το 1935  ονομάστηκε Αμφιτρίτη και πουλήθηκε στην Pagasitikos Steamship Co. Συνεχίζει να υπάρχει στο Lloyd's Register μέχρι το 1945 αλλά ενδεχομένως να καταστράφηκε στη γερμανική κατοχή (όπως σχεδόν το σύνολο του ελληνικόυ στόλου) και να μην ενημερώθηκε ο νηογνώμονας.
> 
> Είχε μήκος 56,45 m, πλάτος 7,10 m, βύθισμα 3,75 m (περίπου το μισό από το σημερινό ¶ρτεμις), 434 grt, 246 nrt, είχε ένα κατάστρωμα και το κινούσε μια παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης ονομαστικής ιπποδύναμης 78 NHP (~ 58 kW αν διαφέρει ο τρόπος μέτρησης) δηλαδή λιγότερη από ένα σημερινό οικογενειακό ΙΧ μια και σήμερα μετριέται η ιπποδύναμη και δεν υπολογίζεται όπως τότε οπότε τότε δεν υπολόγιζαν τις απώλειες.
> 
> Πολλά στοιχεία για το βαπόρι αυτό υπάρχουν στο βιβλίο "Σπέτσες Ιστορία Λαογραφία" (ISBN 9608800528 ). Σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο αγοράστηκε το 1927 (υπάρχει διαφορά με το 1928 του Lloyd's Register) από τον Θεόδωρο Βουρίκη και δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή με πλοίαρχο το σπετσιώτη Αντώνιο Λαπατά, το 1929 αγοράστηκε από την Ακτοπλοΐα Αργοσαρωνικού Κωνσταντίνος Πετσάλης και ταξίδευε με πλοίαρχο τον Νικόλαο Γαλέτα (πρόγονο εός αό τους συγγραφείς του βιβλίου). Επειδή στο πλήρωμα υπήρχαν πολλοί σπετσιώτες το αποκαλούσαν στις Σπέτσες "σπετσιώτικο καράβι" μια και όλο και κάποιο γνωστό θα είχαν στο πλήρωμα.
> 
> Αναφέρεται στο ίδιο βιβλίο και ότι στις εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις μετέφερε δωρεάν τους ετεροδημότες των Σπετσών ψηφοφόρους του υποψηφίου βουλευτή Κωνστατίνου Πετσάλη (δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο πλοιοκτήτης ή κάποιος συγγενής του) και μάλιστα είχαν δωρεάν κατά τη διάρκεια μια μακαρονάδα φτιαγμένη από το μάγειρα του βαποριού Ιωάννη Λαπατά και επιπλέον έπαιρναν και χίλιες δραχμές για τα έξοδά τους στο νησί. Επειδή όμως ταξίδευαν και ψηφοφόροι άλλων υποψηφίων (ή αναποφάσιστοι) οι κομματάρχες φώναζαν το σύνθημα "Το χιλιάρικο και μαύρο και βαπόρι δίχως ναύλο".. υπενθυμίζω ότι οι Σπέτσες εξέλεγαν ένα βουλευτή παλιότερα και ο προεκλογικός αγώνας ήταν έντονος, όπως αποτυπώνεται στη γυρισμένη στις Σπέτσες ταινία toy 1965  Τζένη Τζένη.





Ωραια παρουσιαση. Μπορεις να την ανεβασεις και εδω;
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84027

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μικρο πλοιο για την Σαλαμινα απο το 1915!  Το *ΛΕΩΝ*
Προτιμω να το ανεβασω εδω μια και θα βρει καλυτερη ανταποκριση απο το θεμα Ε/Γ Σαλαμινας−Περαματος οπου παρουσιαζονται μονο μοντερνα πλοια...

22 Αυγουστου 1915!


19150822 Leon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εν πλω!
Πανω σε προπολεμικο πλοιο πηγαινοντας στην *Επιδαυρο το 1931*....  Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ

Epidauros 1931.JPG

Προπολεμικα πλοια στην *Επιδαυρο τη**ν δεκαετια του 1930*....  Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ
Ναναι το *Αυλις* το μεσαιο; 

Epidauros2.JPG

Epidauros3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στον Πορο, ενα επιβατηγο η θαλαμηγος το 1898 και (μαλλον) ενα φορτηγο το 1905. 

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Poros 1898.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ατμοπλοια Σκουρη−Αρβανιτη*

Η αγνωστη κατα τα αλλα Ατμοπλοια Σκουρη−Αρβανιτη αναφερεται στον τουριστικο οδηγο Baedeker της Λειψιας το 1888!

Αναφερεται οτι η (οπωσδηποτε μικρη) ατμοπλοια εκανε ταξιδακια στην Αιγινα, Μεθανα και Πορο. Ειχε τουλαχιστον δυο πλοια


Baedeker Skouri Arvaniti 1888.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε μια φωτογραφία σε ενα προπολεμικό καραβάκι του Σαρωνικού, όπως την είχε δημοσιεύσει η "Ναυτική Ελλάς"
saronic 1 (2).jpg

Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω οτι το επιβατηγό παρακάτω είναι το ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ, το δε "φορτηγό" είναι το επιβατηγό ΑΘΗΝΑ του "Τζών"



> Στον Πορο, ενα επιβατηγο η θαλαμηγος το 1898 και (μαλλον) ενα φορτηγο το 1905. 
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> 
> Poros 1898.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πλοία με μακρά παρουσία στα νερά του Αργοσαρωνικού, το ΙΩΑΝΝΑ (αριστερά) και το ΎΔΡΑ

Hydra-Ioanna.jpg

----------

